# Brushless/lipo set up



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi guys what is a good set up for someone just starting out with this brushless/lipo stuff?Im old school still running nimh and brushed cars and trucks,whats the scoop?


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

all depends on what you wanna do, like stock class, 19 T equivalent
17.5=stock
13.5=19t

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&P=SM&I=LXUTA2

this could b a good start if you just want it for bashing

but for racing

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&P=SM&I=LXRHU3

19T equivalent. hope this helps!!!


----------



## pup1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

It would really depend on what you want to run as a class. The answers you get here will mostly reflect pan cars. There are a few off roader and dirt oval guys here. But if you check out ultralinehobbies.com he has about the best pricing on lipos for yeah racing packs. The brushless thing tends to be a chevy versus ford war. It would help alot to know what you are wanting to do.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

maxxgullo said:


> all depends on what you wanna do, like stock class, 19 T equivalent
> 17.5=stock
> 13.5=19t
> 
> ...


Will that type work in any old car or truck(like frog blackfoot king cab?)


----------



## msave (Nov 1, 2008)

Tamiya, whats up bud, if your looking for a good entry level setup without spending a racers budget, go for the Castle Sidewinder. I got my whole setup at my lhs for $119. If you race then that would put you into a mod class, which is ruff for first time racers, and even guys thats been runnin' awhile. Your local track might give you some FLACK, but if I know you, you just wanna have some fun. The sidewinder combo has been good to us. They also have a Novak Havok system to get into stock racing, for about $40 more. It's all in what you want. Email me for your application, and we can talk about some possibilities!! Good talkin to ya bud!!!


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Is it possible to run a nimh with a brushless set-up? I have alot of batteries still in perfect condition (would like to use em till there toast)Then ill start going lipo.


----------



## msave (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes, you can run Nimh on a brushless system.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

The big question is probably only a handful of my cars and trucks can handle that system?


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

TamiyaKing said:


> The big question is probably only a handful of my cars and trucks can handle that system?


well it all depends, if u put a 3.5 in it it will prolly destroy it, but a 17.5, 13.5 not gonna hurt it...


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

What is the 3.5 is that measure in turns like the higher the # the more stock you get and lower you get make it more faster?Is that the same theory?


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

TamiyaKing said:


> What is the 3.5 is that measure in turns like the higher the # the more stock you get and lower you get make it more faster?Is that the same theory?


yes it is, its still the number of winds that they base off, 3.5 is FAST!!!


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Heres another dumb question on my clod and clodzilla both run on 2 motors all stock,can lipo run 2 motors?With stock or if i mod the motors and elminate the manual speedo?


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah it could, but take the E-Maxx for example, novak makes a brushless conversion for it that will replace both motors with one motor. i havent seen it in action, but i guess it cranks out a lil more power with it...


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I dont think that will work on a clod two seperate trannys two seperate motors.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Heres another,ive found on tower hobbies a team orion 20c 2400mah lipo for 34.99! is that a good price and what charger and anything else do i need to get started?:thumbsup:


----------



## tats21 (Jul 20, 2008)

that orion batt has a small rating 2400 wont last that long compard to like a 4900 and up as far as chargers the duratrax onyx 230 is preety good and its only 80 bucks u dont need a power supply ethier if you spend a little bit more monry buy the duratrax ice


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Is that all i would need?Whats this stuff about a balancer and all that stuff all i want to do is charge the battery not launch into space.hahaha!


----------



## tats21 (Jul 20, 2008)

50/50 some racers never use a balancer some do once a week some do on every charge orion says in there dir that they never used a balancer when chargein and showed that the batt never lost punch hope this helps


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

tats21 said:


> 50/50 some racers never use a balancer some do once a week some do on every charge orion says in there dir that they never used a balancer when chargein and showed that the batt never lost punch hope this helps


Seems like orion is the way to go or do you suggest something else?


----------

